# Aggressive Biting Hedgehog



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys, I've had my hedgehog for about 3 weeks now and for the first two and a half he was perfect, loved coming up in my hands and never once did he bit me. Out of nowhere the past few days his first instinct it to latch on my fingers... Almost every time he draws blood. He seems extremely scared and I can't go near him without him biting me. It's really turning me away from trying to handle him now, there's been a couple of really bad bites nearly right through the soft part of my finger tip. Does anyone have any idea why he could have gotten so scared and aggressive lately? He was always cuddly and friendly before.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Extreme switches in behavior can be a sign of illness or discomfort. Have you brought him for his first vet appointment yet? 

Is he quilling at all?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

How old is he? It could be that he's quilling and it just happens to be a particularly nasty round of it making him uncomfortable and irritable.

Has anything changed recently? New smells like a change in hand soap or other household products? New sounds? New lights? Anything different about his cage? His food?

No matter the cause though, it's important to continue to handle him every single day. Likely this is just a brief phase and you'll both get through it. Be sure to keep skin away from his face and you can use a piece of fleece to protect your hands. That should break the cycle of biting and make things easier on both of you.


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

He is about 10 weeks old and he is quilling. I haven't noticed many baby quills falling out recently though but I guess they could be growing in now and that'd be the issue. 
I didn't know that quilling would change his behaviour this much, I really hope that that is all this is. Its nearly impossible to pick him up though, he does everything he possible can to make sure I don't. But I guess a little fleece would help me or is it okay if I just take him out in his Hedgie bag? The second I move my hand near him he almost lunges at my fingers. 
I just didn't understand cause he was so playful and friendly for the first while.


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

I let him lie on me for a while and just put him back in his cage before I go to bed. He's running happily on his wheel so atleast I know he's still doing good. He doesn't seem sick or anything so I'm really hoping it's just quilling. 
Hopefully my Hedgie doesn't just purely hate me now.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, quilling is alot like teething is for babies. Super uncomfortable and makes 'em super grumps. You can give him oatmeal baths to help soothe his skin, or you can put a drop or two of oil (like flaxseed or vitamin e) directly on his skin. That may help him feel a little better. 

And yes, his bag would be ok to use too. So long as he's gettin time with you every night you'll be fine.


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

Alright thanks! It definitely won't be the same as most nights where he usually comes out and crawls around on me and let's me pet him. But I'll get him out for a while even if he's just balled up asleep in his bag.


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

He was doing so much better last night and then my sister decided to run in my room and scare the poop out of him so he jumped off my lap onto the floor 
He still seems fine, his legs are good and I haven't seen any bruising or any blood in his poop as of yet. I'll keep an eye on him now and just hope he's okay. He was running on his wheel all night and he ate and drank fine so I think he's good. But any signs of anything and I'll definitely be going to the bet!


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

So he was fine from the little fall! And everything else is great. But he still just bites me as his first instinct. He was never like this until he started quilling but now I can't get him out of it. Even when my hands are directly under him when my fingers nowhere near his face he will find a way to bite me as quick as possible. 

It's getting really discouraging and he was so perfect at first. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

I should add he was fine yesterday, I cut his nails and everything and then he eventually tried to bite me when I was putting him back into his cage. So I had to keep him out for a while longer. 
But like I said before, he was perfect when I first got him, he'd crawl into my hands to come out and everything. Now he'll just bite and run away, maybe 50% of the time he'll sniff first. It's not that it really hurts anymore, I'm just more annoyed and It's real upsetting. It just seems like he hates me now and I can't figure out the reason. 

I have a t-shirt that I've worn to bed a couple times that I'll put into his igloo for now, and I'll make a few hedgie bags so I can take him out in those instead of picking him up directly when I wake him up. I've also started firmly saying No when he does bite me, as it's how I've dealt with every animal I've ever had (and I've had a lot). Hopefully this all passes and he stops being so scared of me and biting. Rather sooner than later...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

There's not too much more really that you could be doing. You're pretty much just going to have to wait it out until he's through with quilling. The hedgie bags will help. In general, at least until he calms down, just keep skin away from his face. It's gonna be a rough little bit, but you'll both make it


----------



## Krisperr (Feb 11, 2015)

Alright I just wanted to make sure I was doing it right! I haven't found any quills for a week now so I figured he'd be just about done. But his skin is really dry so that could be the cause too. I picked up some flax oil capsules to drop over his food.


----------

